# Internet connection with two lans



## CDank3 (Aug 18, 2005)

Ok this is my issue. I have two seperate networks in two seperate buildings. I have one cable modem. The two buildings are connected through a satellite feed. I can't get the internet connection to work on building 2 network. Building 1 network uses 100.0.0.xx with a router of 100.0.0.42. Building 2 uses 192.168.0.xx with 192.168.0.100 as the router. The dns settings for the internet provider are 207.255.0.xx. I can see each others network but I can't get an internet connection in building two. Any ideas as to what I need to do to get the two to share the connection? Building two is running a windows 2000 server.

Thanks


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2005)

If you are running a firewall on the computers,make sure the IP of each
computer is entered in the trusted zone of the other computer.

It sounds like you need to set up a network bridge between the 2 networks.Afraid I don't know how to do that with a satellite feed.


----------



## CDank3 (Aug 18, 2005)

I have other computers in building 2 on the same network as building 1. They all use the 100.0.0.xx address. This other business in that same building works from the same Satellite feed. I know I need to bridge it in some way. I can see the domains on the building 1 network I just can't get internet access to the 192.168.0.xx network. All others have connection. I can't share the files no problem just missing something to get the DNS settings to work to give internet


----------



## dude04 (Jun 25, 2005)

I would check the routes it seems that it is a routing problem. Which routing protocol are you running. 
You will need to set up a bridge between the two building bust since you can see eaach other networks you have already done this I would check the routes, use the teacert command and follow the hops. ping is another great tool to solve this what can you ping and what you can't


----------



## InspectorGadget (May 14, 2005)

WOAAAAHHH!!!!

You haven't mentioned a fraction of the information you need for ANYONE to comment. Why are you using 100.x.x.x? This is a routed Internet subnet, while 192.168.x.x is an anonymous subnet. Forget firewalls and trusted hosts and bridging. This is Microsoft garbage jargon that will just confuse you.

Draw a picture of each connection and each piece of network hardware (routers, satellite radios or antennas, etc.). Label with mfgr and model number when possible. Indicate what medium each connecting line represents -- Ethernet, phone line, coax, etc. Draw this all out and I'll help you.

One big question I have for you is: Where did you get the 100.x.x.x subnet? Are these "hard IP" addresses, or some kind of fake numbers you just made up to use behind a cable modem?

My guess is that you are using two different anonymous subnets, and need two layers of NAT because one subnet is "inside" the other. You'd need two NAT routers cascaded. Most cheapo routers (< $1000) can't be configured with more than one LAN address, much less serve NAT for more than one LAN subnet. My guess is that you're just trying to connect both subnets to the same router, and it's only serving NAT for one of them. Or else your 100.x.x.x subnet is hard IPs, and the router is set up to route for hard IPs, and there's no NAT server for the anonymous (192.168.x.x) subnet.

BUT THIS IS JUST A WILD GUESS. Please post that drawing, and tell me where you got that 100.x.x.x subnet. There's probably a very simple solution if we had more info.

- The Inspector


----------



## CDank3 (Aug 18, 2005)

The 100.x.x.x are the fake lan ip's behind the cable modem. I know I need some type of NAT to take place. I can have the two networks talk I just can't get the internet connection to get through the router of the 2nd subnet (192.168.0.xx) I don't know where to put the dns settings in the 2nd server or router to get it to work. All the file sharing and everything is is fine. Will work on the drawing


----------



## InspectorGadget (May 14, 2005)

ANONYMOUS SUBNETS
=================

Do you know that 100.x.x.x is not an "anonymous" IP subnet? It's a real subnet, and some routers may try to route it out to the Internet? While there may not be any way for that to happen in your setup, it's bad form to use those addresses. Here are the anonymous subnets that routers are set up never to route:

Class A anonymou subnet: (65536 x 256 addresses)
10.x.x.x

Class B subnets (65536 addresses each, 16 anonymous subnets)
176.16.x.x - 176.32.x.x

Class C (256 addresses each, 256 anonymous subnets)
192.168.x.x


If you don't need more than 256 hosts on your LAN, always use a 192.168.x.x subnet.

- The Inspector


----------



## InspectorGadget (May 14, 2005)

A guess on your setup:

INET
|
Cable MODEM
|
ROUTER #1 --- host --- host --- host (100.x.x.x subnet)
|
Satellite Link
|
ROUTER #2 --- host --- host --- host (192.168.x.x subnet)


If Router #1 is providing NAT on 100.x.x.x, Router #2 must have a WAN address in the 100.x.x.x subnet you're using, and it must have NAT turned on for its LAN addresses of 192.168.x.x.

Router #2 MUST NOT be actually routing the addresses to and from the 100.x.x.x subnet. If you do this, the Internet connection will not work. This may or may not be your problem.

Router #2, with its different anonymous subnet, must present an address of 100.x.x.x to Router #1 in order to get connected to the Internet. Router #1 only NATs addresses in the 100.x.x.x subnet to the Internet. So all the hosts in the 192.168.x.x subnet must hide behind Router #2's NAT in order to connect to the Internet.

Could this be what's happening? Just a guess until I get more details.

- The Inspector


----------



## CDank3 (Aug 18, 2005)

I think that may be the issue I have been going to try that when I can get back to the other building. I will try and give it a shot today and see what happens. One other thing is that Router #2 has a dedicated T1 line for a particular website how would I want to route that into things? Before I needed to connect the two internets I had that address in the WAN settings. Thanks for all your help I will give it a try.


----------



## InspectorGadget (May 14, 2005)

The only way to integrate the T1 service for the web site is to get a separate router for the T1 line, and put the web server in its "DMZ" or set up port forwarding for HTTP ports. The web server machine would have a fixed IP for sure (still within the 192.168... subnet) but would use the T1 router for its gateway. The T1 router MUST NOT serve DHCP.

Of course the easiest way to do this is to isolate the web-server machine with its T1 router in its own little LAN. However, you could connect it on the 192.168.x.x LAN if the other machines needed to connect with it directly, like for file or printer services. 

All the rest of the 192.168... machines could DHCP off the satellite-link router, or if they already have fixed addresses, you'd need the satellite-link router as their gateway. Then the satellite-link router would do NAT for them, and have a 100.x.x.x address on its WAN port (assuming the "satellite link" is a simple bridge; you still haven't supplied much info). BTW, the satellite-link router would have to be set up in "gateway" mode (as opposed to "router" mode) just like all the other routers.

This configuration would allow the web server to use the T1, all the other 192.168... machines to access the internet through the cable modem router, and also allow all the 192.168... machines to access the 100.x.x.x machines directly (although this would be a bad idea because 100.x.x.x is a valid Internet address -- should change them to a real anonymous subnet).

The only drawback is that the 100.x.x.x machines would not be able to access the 192.168... machines for file or printer sharing for instance because they would all appear as one 100.x.x.x IP address through the NAT of the satellite-link router.

Let me know if you have any questions either reading this or when you're fiddling with the actual hdwe.

- The Inspector


----------



## CDank3 (Aug 18, 2005)

I got the internet connection working fine. I understand what your telling me about the T1 line. Is there no way I can set up a route in the router to forward to the particular ip address and gateway of that site? I have already set up the host file on the individual pc's so it would forward to the site when I had the T1 line plugged into the routers WAN port. I may be totally wrong but it seems sensible to me that this could be done in some shape or form? 

I am not worried about file sharing between the two subnets. I just needed the internet connection and you straightened me out on that respect. Thanks and appreciate all your ideas and time.


----------



## InspectorGadget (May 14, 2005)

You're welcome. I'm glad it worked.

Now, do you mean you want to serve the web site from a PC in the 192.168.x.x subnet via the cable modem? Or still have the T1 connected in somehow?

If it's through the cable modem, you can do it by setting up port forwarding for HTTP ports in the cable-modem's router (Router #1 serving the 100.x.x.x subnet) to forward to the 100.x.x.x address of the satellite-link router (Router #2 serving the 192.168.x.x subnet). Then, you set up port-forwarding in Router #2 for the same HTTP ports to forward to the 192.168.x.x computer that's serving the web site. The web site's address would be the WAN address of Router #1 assuming the cable modem is a bridge.

I've never seen cascaded port forwarding like this work but there's no reason it shouldn't. I'm not sure which all ports you need to forward for HTTP; 80, 8080, and maybe some more > 1000. Should be a common enough thing that you could easily get advice for it, but I've never done it because I've just always had hard IP addresses for web servers.


----------



## CDank3 (Aug 18, 2005)

I am looking at in some way connecting the T1 line into router #1 and forwarding to the ip address of that secure site. The T1 line is a dedicated line just for that site. I have an ip mask and gateway for the line. I think the two router deal would probably work but I am wondering if there is a way to do it with one. This line is completely separate from the cable modem. I needed the cable modem connection for the internet and this T1 line is for just that secure site. I will try a few things and let you know what I find out.

Thanks again


----------



## CDank3 (Aug 18, 2005)

I meant router #2 sorry about that


----------



## InspectorGadget (May 14, 2005)

The thing is, Router #2 only has only 1 WAN port, which is connected to your "satellite link." I think you need a third router.

One other option: If you could use the "satellite link" as a "bridge," you could put the same IP numbers on LAN#2 as you have on LAN#1, and then use Router #2 as the T1 router for just the web site. All the machines on LAN #2 would use the cable-modem router as their gateway, except for the web-server machine, which would use the T1 router (Router #2) as its gateway.

- The Inspector


----------



## CDank3 (Aug 18, 2005)

Thats what I figured. I may just get another router. Thanks for all the help Inspector!!!


----------

